# Power Unlimited WHOLE MOVIE



## psych (Jan 20, 2014)

Power Unlimited - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting this man


----------



## mjackson15 (Jan 21, 2014)

This was f*ing awesome. Thanks for the post!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 10, 2014)

That was badass!!   Man time goes fast......  Thanks .. T


----------



## srd1 (Feb 10, 2014)

!!!!Wow!!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2014)

Bad ass didnt have time yet to watch the entire thing but bad ass


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great movie. I never knew three exercise power lifters looked down on bench only lifters so much.


----------



## psych (Feb 13, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Great movie. I never knew three exercise power lifters looked down on bench only lifters so much.



Fuck those guys


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha. I'll never say "fuck you" to anyone who benches 1000lbs


----------



## psych (Feb 14, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Haha. I'll never say "fuck you" to anyone who benches 1000lbs



You'll be ok that's only 3 people in the whole world...

No but for real, specialty lifters have a spot but it's not full power (all 3).  You don't see any squat only guys.  I think the reason is that to be a great bencher you'll suck at deadlifting cause the way you are built.  The same goes with great deadlifters tend to blow at benching.  ALSO benching is more relative to normal people.  Multi-ply, belly benching, soft hand offs are bullshit but to normal people they don't know that. 

Besides most specialty lifters ranking is blended in with the open records and it's bull shit.  You can't work around it.  I could have a better ranking if i wasn't tired as fuck from squatting before the other 2 events....


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 15, 2014)

Man P i wish you'd just tell us like it is!  Lol. Gotta say though a squat only 
person conjurs up some freaky possibilities..
But as you stated the "real deal" in my book is the 3 lift guys. What is the word for that?
Oh yeah COMPLETE.  I'll be starting some afternoons soon so i'll see you more often. No curl only events for you I guess....... sorry had too... T


----------



## psych (Feb 15, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Man P i wish you'd just tell us like it is!  Lol. Gotta say though a squat only
> person conjurs up some freaky possibilities..
> But as you stated the "real deal" in my book is the 3 lift guys. What is the word for that?
> Oh yeah COMPLETE.  I'll be starting some afternoons soon so i'll see you more often. *No curl only events for you *I guess....... sorry had too... T




Yeah if it was the 70's.....:action-smiley-055:


----------



## ME (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Psych is it true your doing a bench only meet really soon?


----------



## psych (Mar 5, 2014)

ME said:


> Hey Psych is it true your doing a bench only meet really soon?



Maybe over the summer.  I've done them before, but not a "sanctioned" meet.  Bench for cash is where it's at!  I got a multiply rage-x i wanna use, got it on ebay CHEAP from someone's ex-wife that sold his shit when they split.

I'm doin push/pull at state. Saving squat for nats and worlds.  Just using this cycle to hammer those 2 hard.


----------

